# Northern flying squirrel (Glaucomys sabrinus)



## naoki (Jun 22, 2018)

This cute buddy visited our bird feeder. It visited 2 days in a row. It shows up around 11:30PM, but it didn't visit us tonight.

I think Fairbanks is at the very edge of their distribution, and it is my first time to see it.

Since it isn't too dark even around the midnight (sun is set, but it isn't too dark), I could take video, too. If you click the second photo, you can watch video (not too much action, though).




Northern flying squirrel (Glaucomys sabrinus) on Flickr




Northern flying squirrel (Glaucomys sabrinus) on Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 22, 2018)

That's awesome! I've seen flying squirrels here in Michigan as well, but I don't know which species I have seen.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 22, 2018)

That's a beauty. Not sure if I could handle 24 hrs of light per day, though.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 24, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Not sure if I could handle 24 hrs of light per day, though.



I think its the long nights that would be more challenging


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 24, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> I think its the long nights that would be more challenging



I concur.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2018)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2018)

Cutie!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 2, 2018)

They're pretty cute. I don't see them often in my area.


----------

